# Swan Lake



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by Tchaikovsky’s “Swan Lake” and the wonderful story which is presented in this most exquisite masterpiece. 

Odette grace be on to thee 
as swan in grandeur to slide 
upon lake as wings majestic 
lend ye glide oh, princess regal 

Prince Derek it be in desperate search ye behold hunter 
approach peril in arm of thine bow to fire arrow 
to dire foe for she ever beauty thine chosen 
to behold till be parted by death 

Adventure extraordinaire to affix upon ye both 
trial of thine adoration to other for it be pure desire 
to posses in love toward all victory over evil 
to yield in light of true bliss

Odette for Derek as it inverse in ye 
to give in to tender notion of thine 
sentiments never to taste defeat of love’s will
for ye to be as one 

Odette and Derek, ye be destined 
to join thine kingdoms as one for glory 
for it be thine union to bestow rule of wise 
through out land near and far to thee protected 
as subjects be to ye loyal on to end


----------

